# Sir Vape has a APP



## BigGuy (8/12/17)

Something exciting which we have been working on for a while is finally here folks. The Sir Vape app for both Android and IOS , What we have tried to achieve with this application is to give you one app that caters for all your needs. 
- About us.
- Scratch card which gives you a once off chance to win a a discount voucher which is only redeemable in store.
-What's new section.
-Events tab.
-Essential vape tools to help budding coil and juice makers.
-Will allow you to shop online.
-Specials tab.
-Also linked to our coffee shop with whats available in store.
-Direct link to contact details.
-All our social media links.
-Or if you just want to say hi.

We will be rolling more things out on the application over time.

IOS:
https://www.pwastore.com/details/sir-vape
Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.sirvape&hl=en

OR scan the QR code on the photo for the relevant operating system.

If you register on the application you will receive push notifications used to advertise specials only available to APP users.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## daniel craig (8/12/17)

Awesome stuff @BigGuy Love the features this app provides


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

awesome
do you ship the coffee to CPT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (8/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> awesome
> do you ship the coffee to CPT



Not yet. We will from the start of next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/12/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Not yet. We will from the start of next year.



GROUND THAT IS

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

Sir Vape said:


> GROUND THAT IS


Haha I want it hot  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Yagya (8/12/17)

Just installed the app and it works great, fast and flawless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/12/17)

Yagya said:


> Just installed the app and it works great, fast and flawless.



Great any feedback will be much appreciated. Will be rolling out additional features in the new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/12/17)

Craig dunno if I doing something wrong running IOS 11.1.2 on iPhone 7S plus 
Says apps installed but not anywhere on home screen 
Says re-install again if it doesn’t appear on home screen 
Done that 3 times still
No luck 
Dunno what I doing wrong 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigGuy (8/12/17)

@Blends Of Distinction ill run that past the app people.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/12/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Craig dunno if I doing something wrong running IOS 11.1.2 on iPhone 7S plus
> Says apps installed but not anywhere on home screen
> Says re-install again if it doesn’t appear on home screen
> Done that 3 times still
> ...



I have the same issue 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/17)

Not sure if it happening to other users but when I try use the coil building feature it gets stuck loading 

Btw great work Gentlemen, definite tip of my hat


----------



## DaveH (8/12/17)

@Sir Vape
When I try to sign in on my tablet it says .... 'this account does not exist'
However I can still access my account on the lap top.
Something appears to be not quite right. 
Any help will be appreciated 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have the same issue
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You Apple people always being difficult with IOS


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You Apple people always being difficult with IOS



Somebody had to work today and couldn’t be on the beach. Grumpy Guts 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Somebody had to work today and couldn’t be on the beach. Grumpy Guts
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Yeah you got me there  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Somebody had to work today and couldn’t be on the beach. Grumpy Guts
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It's because I am still waiting on my allowance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/17)

Wow, congrats on this @Sir Vape !
Wishing you well with it!


----------



## Mr. B (8/12/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Not yet. We will from the start of next year.


Why don't you guys open a store in cpt?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Sir Vape
> When I try to sign in on my tablet it says .... 'this account does not exist'
> However I can still access my account on the lap top.
> Something appears to be not quite right.
> ...



I have the same issue as Dave.


----------



## DaveH (8/12/17)

@Rob Fisher 

Phew ............. I thought it was me  

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the same issue as Dave.


Just re-register with your normal details?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just re-register with your normal details?



Tried that and it said already registered... will reboot and try again.


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried that and it said already registered... will reboot and try again.


Very weird 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## QKNatasha (9/12/17)

Great app.

You should probably get rid of all the test data sitting in your database


----------

